# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Arabic tidbits

## Pravit

MasterAdmin wanted me to give you a litle info about Arabic language and culture. I don't speak Arabic very well, but I do know a bit about the culture and Islam. 
General Facts about Arabic
------------------
* Arabic is spoken as a first language by over 200 million people living in the Middle East.  
* Arabic is spoken as a second language by Muslims around the world - they can be found in former Soviet states, Southeast Asia, Sub-saharan Africa... 
* Arabic has several dialects which vary quite a bit from each other in vocabulary and pronunciation(and a little bit in grammar). Arabic speakers can understand speakers of other dialects without much difficulty, although they may have trouble understanding words not used in their own dialect(though they usually get it by context). Most Arabic speakers are familiar with colloquial terms of other dialects. 
* The Arabic of newspapers and TV broadcasts is Modern Standard Arabic, which is close to the Arabic of the Qur'aan.  
* The most widely understood dialect of Arabic is probably Egyptian, as most of the music and movies of the Arab world are produced in Egypt. 
Grammar bits
-------------------
* Arabic is an Afro-Asiatic language, meaning it is in the same family of languages as Hebrew, Ethiopian, and Somali(w00t).  
* Arabic has two genders, masculine and feminine. 
* Arabic words have "stems", for example the stem "k-t-b" has to do with writing. "katab" is "to write"(he wrote). "kaatib" is a clerk. "kitaab" is a book. "maktab" is a place of writing, or a desk or office.  
* Arabic has a special "dual form" form when there are two of something in addition to the plural. 
* Instead of simply adding a suffix to form plurals(like most words in English), most Arabic words form plurals by changing vowel combinations within the stem, for example in English the plural of "mouse" is "mice", and the plural of "maTHaf" is "maTaaHif"(museums). 
* Arabic verbs add prefixes as well as suffixes in regular conjugation.  
Pronunciation bits
----------------------
* Depending on the dialect, some Arabic speakers interchange the sounds g/j, j/y, q/g/(nothing), k/ch  
* Arabic has several sounds that aren't in English or other European languages. 
Errr...what else should I say about it? Um...it's really, really fun, so learn it!   ::  Anyone who knows anything about Arabic(cough, Mixaelus, cough, Jasper) can add to the list.

----------


## Jasper May

* Coursebooks teaching Arabic continuously try to convert you to Islam. Resist the evil Teach Yourself Arabic Books!!!

----------


## Pravit

> * Coursebooks teaching Arabic continuously try to convert you to Islam. Resist the evil Teach Yourself Arabic Books!!!

 How's that now? Cmon, comrade, you give up Arabic that easily? In consolation prize of losing our competition, I give you +1 PAR. You're now at -999 after schlimming "Habibi Da." Why, I believe you have lower PAR than "robby"!  ::  
My Arabic books haven't tried to convert me to Islam... Do you mean all the phrases with "Allah" in them? They're really just a part of the language anyway, and Christian Arabs use the word "Allah" for God too. In fact, Jesus' word for God was some variant of "Allah" too. They might talk a lot about Islam, but IMO it is interesting to learn about the religion, you gain understanding of the culture that way.  
So, fi amaan Allah!

----------


## Jasper May

Well, let's compare it with my Russian coursebook. I learnt the word for 'God' in one of the last lessons. I didn't learn the word for Bible, Jesus, Crusade, Papal Ban etc. at all. In the _first four_ lessons of any Arabic Coursebook you'll be likely to learn (as I did) the Arabic equivalents (Quran, Mohammad, Jihad, Fatwa)...

----------


## Pravit

That's because in normal Arabic conversation you make references to God much more often and casually than you would in a Russian conversation.

----------


## Линдзи

Also, I don't know too many people who learn Russian in order to pray, but, correct me if I'm wrong, isn't Arabic considered the only proper language for Islamic prayer?  So I bet a lot of people who are Muslim but not from an Arabic-speaking country or whatever end up with "Teach Yourself Arabic" books.  I bet they make up quite a bit of the market, actually.  So, you know, tailoring the product to the consumer and all...

----------


## Pravit

Right, Lindzi! +5 PAR! And another 5 for the Habibi Da thing. Why, I belive Lindzi is Pravit's current most favorite Masterrussian user, having 1010 PAR by my last check... ::  
Most mosques have Arabic classes, though. I considered going to the Arabic classes at the local mosque but decided against it. I felt too guilty about using their Arabic classes without converting to Islam  ::

----------


## a true arab

First of all this is my first reply in your excellent forum. I am very interested in learning Russian language. I really, thank you for this arabic lounge.
As a muslim, Iam supposed to recite the holly Qoran in its original language which is the Arabic language. This happens 5 times at least per day in our 5 prayers. Muslims are usually very kind people and our religion is one of the most merciful ones. We do not hate others because they have different religions or beliefs. Regaring books that teach Arabic they are not intended to convert some one to Islam and the appearance of words such as Allah is natural thing because in Arabic society, people are more religious and the word Allah is used by christian and jewish Arabs for the same meaning.
One sad fact, is that there is many organizations that uses Media Propaganda to deform the real Islam and to connect it directly to Terrorism and Extremes. Any way, I am one of the citizens of The Holly Madinah and I do not hate any one in this world or this forum because he is not a muslim. I am ready to give you all the information you need about Arabic or any information about Saudi Arabia and I hope you will accept me as a new Arab friend.
Your freind Nawwaf

----------


## joysof

> One sad fact, is that there is many organizations that uses Media Propaganda to deform the real Islam and to connect it directly to Terrorism and Extremes.

 Hello Nawwaf. Which organisations, precisely?

----------


## Jasper May

Well, ahlan bi-sahlan, eh? I'm sorry if I offended you by implying that Arabic coursebooks were trying to convert me, but it was a bit weird... I understand that the Islam is a far greater part of the Arab world than Christianity in the Western world, but I was just not in the mood to have sayings by the merciful MuHammad thrown at me.  ::  It's not as if all the arabic world has ever produced is the Quran, is it? They've produced beautiful poetry, historical accounts etc., so why must we learn the first sura first?

----------

Jasper May 
No need to be sorry you have the right to believe in what you want. Concerning Quran it was not produced by Arabs it is Allah's words that upon his messenger peace be on him Muhammad and it was one of his miracles because the Holy Qoran is much much eloquent  than what the Arabs have innovated in Poetry, Speech, and proverbs and as result the eloquent Arabs were ovewhemed by this new Quran. And by the way, there is no reason to be frustrated because of knowing the first Surah I think if learn it you are learning a high quality Arabic text. As a gift, I suggest that you should visit this website, it is very helpful and has a section for learning Arabic. http://www.islamweb.net   
joysof 
These organizations include Zionism and Extreme Christian and I think you know this already. You can take a look in any westren media to see how they use the word Muslim in big fonts to describe a terrorist or a criminal of a muslim background even if he was a western(American or European) but when the terrorist is a christian or Jewish he will be described as a citizen of his own nationality background may be they do not want to be antisemite ( By the way we are the real semite we have  wheat colored skin and black hair and we speak the greatest semitic language ever).

----------


## joysof

> These organizations include Zionism and Extreme Christian and I think you know this already. You can take a look in any westren media to see how they use the word Muslim in big fonts to describe a terrorist or a criminal of a muslim background even if he was a western(American or European) but when the terrorist is a christian or Jewish he will be described as a citizen of his own nationality background may be they do not want to be antisemite ( By the way we are the real semite we have wheat colored skin and black hair and we speak the greatest semitic language ever).

 Oh. For a minute there, I thought you had an agenda to push   ::  .

----------

to " a true arab " : 
if what you say is true , then why Saudi Arabia prevents building any single church in it , while any european country allows building mosques ? 
to " guest " 
the site you mentioned is designed mainly to promote (preach) for the
religion of Islam . ( through direct & indirect ways ).

----------


## a true arab

To zatoon,
We prevent building churches because our land is a holy mslim land and in Islam it is prohibited to build churches or any other non islamic worshpping places. By the way, you must be objective a little bit you forgot that the Vatican is doing the same way or is it their right to prevent building mosques while we have to allow you to build churches in a land that is considered as the most holly land for fifth the world population of the world. 
Regarding the site , you have mentioned that it is designed designed mainly to promote (preach) for the religion of Islam . We have the right to explain the true Islam and not the Islam that Western world used to see through Media that is completely controlled by Zionism. In this site, you can take a glance about the Islam and I am sure We know our religion better than others. By the way, when we preach to Islam that is because we are beleiving that we have to tell people all over the world about our beleifs, our teachings in a time that has been badly used to deform our religion. you can clearly notice that when a Muslim commit something wrong(a crime, a terrorism action, etc.) the civilized nations will clearly and in bold letters state that (A Muslim did so and so) They do not care about your nationality or your ethnity as long as you are Muslim you are a terrorist. while on the other hand, if a christian or a jew did a terrorism action , the fair media will show something like : A British has done so and so). I do not know why do you have some touches against Islam. First of all read about real Islam and think about it. It is not logic to conclude that Islam is a religion where you have to kill non muslims because a muslim has kiled someone. I am sorry becuase I have misused the arab lounge to say this but I think I have to clarify things for you because I do respect your openion and I must deffend my point of view.
Best Wishes

----------

to " a true arab ": 
1> by saying that your country is holy and no churches are allowed to be built on it's territory, then this means that (it is ISLAMIC-RADICAL country ) thus you are afraid (in your point of view) that any other religion is inferior to yours and you don't allow it ( TO SPOIL ) your sacred land , correct ?  
i know from my personal experience some muslims  who wanted to convert to Christianity , but they told me that if they do this then (according to your religion) that either they would be killed or severly physically punished if they publicly announced their conversion to Christianity , is this true ? 
I advise you to go to this site : www.persecution.org
- click on " country info " , at the left's menu.
- then click on " saudi arabia " , at the middle east. 
and you will see what your ( holy religion and country ) is practising.
and please , don't tell us that all of this is ( propoganda , - - - or whatever). because these are all documented FACTS. 
peace to you !

----------

